# Takeaways



## ladyengineer (Aug 5, 2010)

An article on takeaway food .... it's put me off for a bit!

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...keaways-have-wine-glass-of-lard-14899106.html


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup after reading that makes me believe more in my chioice to avoid them like the plague, if i have a treat in a blue moon it is a curry.


----------

